# temp read out on Suunto Core way off



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi there

Really impressed and very much enjoying my new Core Silver Ed that I got just yesterday and had out on the bike today. Everything is spot on except for the temperature read out.

Any way to reset this, or a chance that it will settle down to the correct settings? It's over-reading by about 10 deg C or more.

Thanks


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

It's picking up heat off your wrist. Take it off and it should go down. I have noticed mine about 15 deg f ( about 9 deg c) while on the wrist...


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

happens to any ABC. As Kirby said, its your body temp. They are calibrated to take an accurate reading off the wrist. I also agree that its about 15 degrees for me. For example my Observer shows about 84 degrees in my office... take about 15 degrees off that and its darn close!

I know what you are thinking... gee I wish I could calibrate it to my own arm. Some brands will let you do that, but there is no way they could adjust for everyone's body temp. Plus it depends on the ambient temp anyway, and what you are doing.

Frankly, I think the thermometer is the silliest item on the capability list of an ABC. Other than curiosity, I cannot think of a suitable use for the thermometer.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input and I did wonder this, but Im sure it was the same off the wrist........I'll double check and leave it outside for a while on the gsrden table.....

I quite like the temp reading, not so much in summer but certainly for winter and for us pilots the temp has quite a large impact on aircraft performance but as Jeff says, mostly its a curiosity item as I can get the temperature from several other sources. I just like it, as a feature - its quite cool!

Other than that - its a great bit of kit and it was handy having the compass feature today, figuring out the trails - a lot handier and a lot more accurate, actually, than I had expected. I had a Silver with me as back up.

I also really liked the altimeter function as it helped with navigation ( I was GPS-less ) and was also pretty accurate, though I forgot to use the log function which would have been interesting for after the ride.

Anyway - a great watch and as I say, very impressed and no regrets at all buying one. I'll see how the temp function issue goes but I'm not too concerned about it. If it does adjust off the wrist then I'll be happy with that.

Cheers


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Im now wearing my X Lander, my Observer (off my wrist) now reads 75. Thermostat in the hall reads 76. Thermometer on my little night stand clock says 75. 

Somewhere in all these postings I actually took 5-6 Suuntos from a warm house to a VERY cold porch and timed them to see how fast they settled to the ambient temp. I think the Core won. Fastest to the ambient temp (after just a few minutes). But they all settled right down to the same temp as my outside thermometer.

I think I even made a chart, but I sure cant find it LOL.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I set my Core up along side 3 other of my Highgear ABC watches to see how accurate the temp readings are. I have a SS Altis, Ti Altis, Axio Max Steel. All the Highgear watches have a reading of 73.4, 73.8, 73.7 my Core reads 74. I found them all to be very accurate off of the wrist. The Core underwater in Dive profile reads almost spot on even on the wrist. The pool was 82 and my Core on my wrist read 83.


----------



## whifferdill (Jan 11, 2007)

Had it outside earlier and it slowly beagn to adjust - took about 10 minutes to reach the correct temp so happy with that. It's a useful additional littlw feature if you're out 'in the field' and can leave the watch off the wrist for a while.

Thanks again for the replies.


----------

